# Lavadora Samsung WA13RA



## saulocanchalla (May 31, 2013)

Mi lavadora sufrio un golpe, despues de ese golpe funciona pero vibra mucho el tambor (salta), es una samsung WA13RA, la transmision es por faja.

Muchas gracias por la atencion prestada.


----------

